# Osama's Last FaceBook Entry



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

..........










:rofl::clap:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl::rofl: that's funny!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO NICE


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

lmao!! that was great!!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

LOL I have another one too, but photobucket is being all weird right now... as soon as it's fixed I'll post it up!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

LMAO!!! NICE!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Here's another one!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO too funny


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh man. That is so wrong. hahahaha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ah hahahahahahahah OMG that's too funny!!!!!


----------



## _blondie_ (May 2, 2011)

ahahahha.
good stuff :clap:


----------

